# Finally switched to using the RF remote



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

This weekend the standard IR remote slowness annoyed me enough that I grabbed the RF antenna that was included with our H20 (but never used) and hooked it up to my R15. Also found where the RC24RF remote had floated to (all the others are just RC24's without the FCC sticker). I can't believe the difference in response speed the RF makes over the IR. For example, before I could press the jump back button 3 times to try to come out of the 30-second slip before it would detect the first one. Now I find it's picking up the key press almost as soon as I hit it. Sometimes I'm even getting double key presses because I'm so used to the response being so slow. If I had known what a difference it would be, I would have switched sooner.

-Kristen


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

how does the rf remote work? i mean i understand the technology but does the same remote function both as ir and rf? or do you have to get a completely new remote?


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

hambonewd said:


> how does the rf remote work? i mean i understand the technology but does the same remote function both as ir and rf? or do you have to get a completely new remote?


I believe you have to get a new remote directv sells them at their website.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

All D* remotes have IR. Some also have RF. My R15 came with an RC23, which only has IR. My HR20 came with an RC24, which has both. They look nearly identical except for the model number printed on the top left and the FCC sticker on the back. There are a couple other remotes available on the D* website as well.

The IR/RF remotes only operate in one mode or the other. You program it using your D* receiver's on-screen remote set-up. The R15 will accept either RF or IR at the same time. The HR20 will only do one or the other, depending on which one you have set up. Not sure about the H20.


----------



## Tgrim1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Are all r15's RF capable?


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

Tgrim1 said:


> Are all r15's RF capable?


Yes but it's not officially supported by DTV. In other words, it works on the unit and from what I read has been enabled for quite awhile now but if you call up a CSR they'll tell you the R15 can't do it.


----------



## goondog71 (Feb 15, 2006)

Where is the best place to get the antennal for the R15?


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

goondog71 said:


> Where is the best place to get the antennal for the R15?


You can make your own using coax (very simple -- there is a thread that tells exactly how to do it just search rf antenna at this forum).

or you can order the rf remote from Directv but be sure and order it as a "kit" so that it comes with an antenna (I think the kit is $30 versus $25 just for the remote).

I can tell you that the rf remote is much much better than the normal remote for the r15, it is backlite and the make of it is not cheap feeling. Be warned that it has been reported that the R15 Model 100s don't work well with the rf remote.

I have a 500 and it so good I have two rf remotes for tvs in guest rooms that we just ran coax and so guests could have directv without any receivers, a cheap way to go but it works well for me.


----------

